# 2 blue degus seek loving adopted home!



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

DERBYSHIRE. I have 2 degus remaining from my litter born 7.8.2011, a male and a female. The male has been castrated so that they can stay together. THEY ARE LOOKING FOR A VERY SPECIAL PERSON, because sadly the little girl has a cataract in her left eye. She does have sight in it, and her right eye is totally fine, and it doesnt affect her activities in any way. They love life! Their favourite hobbies are playing, wheel running, chewing, and investigating! Please get in touch to arrange a visit and see how truly lovely they are! Thanks. xx


----------



## violeteyes21 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
We had tried to contact you on another forum, but the registration was too slow, thankfully we found you here!
Sadly one of our girls has died, leaving behind her playmate who is still young at only 4 years. 
We would love to rehome your two little fuzz balls and we have no issues with catatracts as our recently passed degu also suffered with them. 
As you have said it did little to stop her enjoying life. 

Please contact us as soon as possible through my user profile or via this thread and we can exchange numbers. 

Many thanks 


Amy and Ben.


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello!

Many thanks for your very positive message. I'm so pleased to hear from someone with a good attitude towards my little fuzzies! But I am sorry to hear one of your degus recentley died. Very sad.

My email address is: [email protected]

We could then swap numbers.

Cheerio for now,

Kate xx


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

....UPDATE....

Today my 2 lovely fuzzies went to their fab new home!
I met their new owners who are really nice, and they loved their new cage with its many walkways and hiding places. 
They are being gradually introduced to the current resident who is very pretty!
Good luck to them in their new lives. xx


----------

